# Stretching



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Just curious if anyone else's cockatiel does this and if anyone knows what it's supposed to actually mean body language wise.

It seems every time Cosmo steps up on my hand he always does a one wing same side foot stretch on my finger. It's pretty funny really to be walking around with a yoga master balancing on one foot while stretching, but why does he do this? I really took notice when he did it while I was moving his little play perch I made into another room with him still on it. It can be when he first comes out of his cage, when I'm taking him to a different spot on my hand, and apparently even when I move his play perch with him still on the perch.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray does this! It can mean they're happy and comfortable, or it can mean they're getting ready to go somewhere with you, ie stretching their muscles to be ready to fly (even if they don't actually need to!) I love the way they stretch their little necks out too! So cute


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

When Joey does that I ask him if he is doing his ballet for me.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I read it was stretching and I think possibly a greeting. I always think Kiwi is saying hello to me or maybe just expecting to get let out of her cage now. :lol:

Here is a link on 'tiel body language 
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My 'tiels will stretch often throughout the day, but always when I first enter the room, all four of them will do the stretch at the same time. :lol: I take it as a silent greeting.


----------



## gsxrboy (Feb 24, 2015)

Mojito does this quite often. We assumed he was stretching.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I read something ages ago saying they can do it around you as if to say look at me, look how pretty I am or somesuch. When Maxi is on my shoulder she definitely does a lot of wing stretching, and there's no way she's flying anywhere aha.


----------



## karmagami (Dec 5, 2014)

Maybe they are taking yoga lessons on the sly...


----------

